# When Use CPT 01935/01936  & 01991/01992



## praveensain (Apr 27, 2018)

Hi, Can someone explain me with example when to use CPT 01935/01936  & 01991/01992? Our provider performed Flouroscopically guided Medical branch nerve radiofrequency Neurotomy at right C3 & C4. 

i was suggested to bill 01992 as procedure includes nerve block but i want to use CPT 01936 as procedure includes percutaneous image guided procedures on the spine and spinal cord. So, please help me to understand the concept of billing these procedures.


Thanks
PK


----------



## dwaldman (Apr 27, 2018)

Typically for a medial branch block it is a diagnostic block and CPT 01935 is accurate. If the carrier allows therapeutic facet injections and the doctor states that is the purpose then I use 01936


----------

